
Airbnb is using misleading price tactics [video] - csomar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R8voJaJDzw?hn
======
ninedays
A host can define a base price for his housing but specify different prices
depending on the dates. If a user searches on Airbnb without specifying a
date, the price displayed will be the base price that the host has put but as
soon as the user selects dates, the real prices will be displayed. I don't see
how Airbnb can prevent that. I saw some people putting their base price at 20$
but when you select a date. it will go to 80. They hope to attract people
based on the base price.

My rule #1 when searching on Airbnb : always put the dates even if you don't
have any, you will have a better idea of what the real price is.

